# Economic Recovery Where?



## rmcqueary (Mar 8, 2012)

Just curious, if things are turning around, did somebody forget to clue northern Nevada in on the recovery. 2012 is so far the worst start for us in 3 years. Confused about what the media is reporting. Possibly a Democratic political maneuver.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

rmcqueary said:


> Just curious, if things are turning around, did somebody forget to clue northern Nevada in on the recovery. 2012 is so far the worst start for us in 3 years. Confused about what the media is reporting. Possibly a Democratic political maneuver.


Ya think?


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear things are slow for you there. We are in Las Vegas and this year is starting out great, we are swamped right now things look great for the rest of the year.


----------



## rmcqueary (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe I will have to load up my backhoes and head south.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

seems to be a slow period around here right now as well..
January leading into February was great...
then the bottom fell out..
hearing it across the board..suppliers,other contractors..etc.

was talking to a diesel mechanicneighbor of mine who oddly said the same ...usually mechanics and plumbers stay busy..

something wierd in the air i guess..:blink:


----------



## AContractorWife (Nov 11, 2011)

Work is picking up in Utah :clap:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

*your results may vary* :laughing:
this is kinda like saying global warming is a hoax because it snowed one time in october. these national and global numbers are much bigger than our backyards. ultimately all that matters to you is what's happening in your neighborhood, so vote accordingly.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

It's tax time... people are tired of not spending money... the true test will be May forward...

I wouldn't put any weight into what I have to say on this topic... I honestly though that spring 2010 would be the turning point based on the savings rate shooting up during 2009 and pent-up demand and the supposed "end of the recession" in June 2009. But it's back down again, and people are using their credit cards/lines. From what I've been reading, it's for necessities (i.e. - food, electric, etc.) and not as much for the things that help an economy. Inflation is much higher than they are reporting, and from what I understand, if the government used the same method to determine unemployment in 2009 today, unemployment is more like 11%.

It's Orwellian at best... 2+2=5

That said, I don't care who is in office, I hope things turn around for everyone... because IMHO, they are all one feather of the same bird... very few of them are interested in fighting for what this country was founded on - Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness and limited government...

When people who are positions of power who have no experience in business are micro-managing businesses, it can spell nothing but trouble for business and the economy... I read that only 8% of Obama's cabinet has any business experience. This is in stark contrast to all previous administrations, Rep or Dem, who averaged in the mid-40's to mid 50's...

IMHO, all regulation should be required to have the authors noted as part of the record.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Michigan is picking up. But you will not make much doing it. Reroofing is down to $20 a square for labor. Concrete went up to $130 a yard and contractors are still doing the work for 1998 prices, when crete was $60 a yard. So there is work and alot of it, but you will work for wages, even though you are busy.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks to our Governor, WI is back on track!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

There are some hot spots.

The Williston Basin area in ND is undergoing an oil boom in major construction and long term development.

Facilities are being built to provide long term jobs for new employees in the operation.

The problem that there is not place to live. A minimal one bedroom apart was $500/mo a year ago and it is now $2000/month (site unseen) if you could even find one. Many workers are forced to live in campers and trailers and pay through the nose for rent, utilities and hook-ups.

Land has become costly because of the need for long term housing, so there should be some residential construction.

I lived in a similar situation for 2 years that was the first phase of a long term plant construction. We could not find any place to live for one month, but fortunately my employeer paid for housing (month in a hotel) and we found an efficiency apartment surrounded by retired teachers for another month. Finally see went to the newspaper office and got a paper off the press and drove to a duplex with a 2 BR unit and a garage (-40F in the winter and -52F one day) and rented it without looking since there were other people coming up the sidewalk. When you move from Los Angeles to northern MN, you do what you have to.

That is an example of what can happen when you get 2,500 new people in a town of 20,000 plus all the others is related businesses. Somce people moved in or rented trailers and they paid over $100/month for water when it had enough pressure to use it. You always pay a lot more than you can imagine you would, but it is an adventure.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

a lot of the "recovery" is government and media propaganda. and they try to base the recovery on what the manipulated stock market does. kinda funny when the big banks are getting loaned billions at essentially zero %.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

No it's coming back... Housing's starting to bump back up, Rates are still unbelievable.. Peoples refi savings are starting to kick in. the stock market IS back.. People are traveling more IE destinations that's up.. The weather can also have major impacts and the weather's all in all been awsome..Spring fever is coming very early here in the northeast.. Has the potential to be a nice long season for myself, could be a record breaker.. Gas is my only worry... 4.00/+ a gallon will kill a lot of markets momentum, including some of our own..


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

Best start to a year since 2004 for me. Although i had to move 900 miles to make it happen.

Any state that is an oil producer will do good as long as oil is high. Just remember that can bust also. I got caught in that one in the early 80's.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel fortunate to live where I live. We've not felt the downturn that so many have. We're in rural ag country & our local economy has stayed pretty strong throughout. We've had the busiest winter we've has since going on our own in 2000 & have work booked through May right now, with the phone still ringing.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

it's a snail here right now..

All I am hearing form foloow ups is,we are looking to do it in June..or Late paril..May..etc..

or "we are budgeting"

"the project has been out on hold"

'we had something come up more pressing"

" I need to organize a few things, and will be in contact when ready"

"proposal looks good, let me talk it over with my husband...we are going away..thinking middle summer..

or of course...the winner.."we got someone cheaper"

and when i say cheaper..some of the pricing I have heard is just ridiculous.

its driving me crazy..


----------



## Trick1 (Dec 6, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> it's a snail here right now..
> 
> All I am hearing form foloow ups is,we are looking to do it in June..or Late paril..May..etc..
> 
> ...


Its a roller coaster here in central Connecticut.

I worked 32 hours between Monday and Tuesday.

Now I'm flat....a couple of service calls here and there. 

The lack of a heating season here is really taking its toll and I'm getting underbid on almost every plumbing project.

No fun, that's for sure


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I judge the economic signs of recovery based upon how the shopping malls look, restaurant parking lots, etc. Here by me these places are packed on the weekends. Now granted people might be buying on credit but there is cash out there. Also in my travels, I see several home developers building houses in areas that had been stalled for the last three years. So they are pumping money into the economy down here as well.

I've been really slow with the warm winter here in FL that we have had. I know people in HVAC and they are hurting as well.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Died out here too. After 6 months of regular calls and business, it stalled the last 2 months. I have been catching up and have little ahead. Even getting cold calls from suppliers.

April price increases will sting as well.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

3bar said:


> a lot of the "recovery" is government and media propaganda. and they try to base the recovery on what the manipulated stock market does. kinda funny when the big banks are getting loaned billions at essentially zero %.


... and loaning it back at a profit... and we wonder how banks can essentially be "bankrupt" but still afford to pay out bonuses... :no:


----------



## Randy Fitch PS (Feb 6, 2012)

Oregon is slow as well. Transportation project funding is around 1/3 of what it was a few years ago. Washington is giving much better indications of recovery in the next few years.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

out of nowhere just picked up about 2 weeks worth of work and still coming in...go figure..

maybe if you whine enough,something happens...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> *your results may vary* :laughing:
> this is kinda like saying global warming is a hoax because it snowed one time in october. these national and global numbers are much bigger than our backyards. ultimately all that matters to you is what's happening in your neighborhood, so vote accordingly.


Global warming is a myth because it's based on incomplete data. Look up "hockey stick" model.

Global warming is a hoax because temps have been dropping on average for the past decade.

Global warming is a hoax because there is a lot of money to be made selling and trading air (carbon credits).

While there are some indicators that we are in some what of a recovery, most of it is inflated numbers do to an election year. You will not here the same media this election as you did the last. This administration will be protected from high gas prices, high unemployment and the loom of explosive inflation.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Fuel prices are definitely a non-factor in the economic growth. U.S. fuel prices are far cheaper than all developed countries and most have more growth than the U.S.


compared to what other countries? most are smaller in size than the US.
here in america, most have to travel greater distances to do just about anything.....get to work, shop, deliver goods...etc


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

I was slow for over three months. All the supply houses and every other hvac tech and company said the same, worst it's ever been. No one was doing anything, no one hiring and it simply was just terrible for everyone.

Now, within the last few weeks, all of a sudden it's booming. Hundreds of trucks on the road and the supply houses full of folk buying equipment. I'm running 4-6 calls a day and even selling a few systems so apparently people are spending and buying down here in south Texas.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Global warming is a myth because it's based on incomplete data. Look up "hockey stick" model.
> 
> Global warming is a hoax because temps have been dropping on average for the past decade.
> 
> ...


not a hoax, sorry. look into the berkeley earth project, funded in part by the koch brothers.
http://www.skepticalscience.com/broken-hockey-stick.htm
http://planetsave.com/2011/10/28/yes-global-warming-is-real-and-caused-by-humans/
whatever, it doesn't matter. we'll have to agree to disagree. tell you what, let's just vow to check back in with each other in 30 years and see what our opinions are then.




falcon1 said:


> We all know that GW is a hoax. Follow the money.


see above.
follow the money? by that rationale electric car was killed by the oil companies because there's too much money on the line. flawed thinking.




Safety Lee said:


> Absolutely a Demo Pol Maneuver It you take a look at the "Economic Growth" in the private sector it has grown... at a rate of 1%. However, if you look at the Government employment growth.... it has grown at over 30%. So it is an accurate statement. We have growth... just doesn't help the private sector!!!!!!! oh don't get me started. lol



the numbers say otherwise. government jobs are decreasing, private sector jobs are increasing:
http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.b.htm

maybe you think the numbers are all just made up. ok, fine by me.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

What I see in my area is grant money being spent, but very little of a person's cash on projects.


----------



## Klig (Mar 16, 2012)

Here on Long Island, things have come to a stand still, in all areas of building. Quality no longer is factored in to any project, and the bids I've seen minus costs for legit contractors leaves a day laborers wage(if that) Insurance doesn't matter to H/O, just cheap prices. Undercutting guys who you've become friendly with is now the norm. It's frustrating to say the least. Three years of an unstable economy makes people stall on starting a project because they don't know if they will have a job themselves come tomorrow. All we can do is wait and hope.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

cdkyle said:


> Respectfully Sir,
> 
> I have to disagree.


I dont know how it affects your economy,I know I am paying 4.44 a gallon right now

On other note dead dead dead feburary and dead first 15 days of march...now its picking up and looking really good.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Dead here in St. Louis. I mean tagged on the toe, in the refrigerated drawer DEAD. Been getting progressively worse each year since 2010. I'll do maybe 1 or 2 small jobs a month. By small I mean small less than $1000


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like I'm on the same roller coaster. It started off great Dec and Jan. Got caught up and everything dried up. A couple of calls have came in this week so maybe things are going to pick back up.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

'08 was horrendous
'09 was ok
'10 and '11 in high gear and killing it like it was '06
so far I'm seeing deva vu of '08 all over again
we'll see


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Been going strong since last May. :thumbsup:
I do all commercial tile work(avg 3-5k ft).
Booked out till fall and i have a few projects for 2013. I'm turning down work that's too far for me to travel to(more than 7hrs) or that i just cant fit in the schedule.

Funny thing is that i raised my prices from 2011 and haven't had any complaints,questions or lost a bid because of it. Might just have to do a mid year increase in a few months.:whistling

Economic Recovery or just lucky?:confused1:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> I dont know how it affects your economy,I know I am paying 4.44 a gallon right now
> 
> On other note dead dead dead feburary and dead first 15 days of march...now its picking up and looking really good.


Economic cycles are to be expected. And, the changes in the economy due to factors such as an increase in fuel costs, are often not felt quickly. Often times it is months or a year or so before these changes are felt or seen. 

Of course there are major events like a hurricane, a terrorist attack, or war that can cause more immediate impacts. 

What I'm afraid of is that the rise in gasoline prices will stall any economic recovery we may have seen. Inflation is imminent. I think prices are rising exponentially and will continue, expect of course for wages. I'm afraid the consumer confidence certainly will fade as the available dollars to spend will decrease.

Things here are certainly better than they were in '08, but it is by no means a boom. Unless of course you have business related to the oil industry, which by the way is booming and in a big way. Good or Bad, IDK?


----------



## rmcqueary (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, it sure is good to see we are not alone in this mess. Hopefully, if we can hold on for just a few more months we can turn this thing around for all of us here in America!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Things are going good here. Not 2006 good, but the way things are going, it might be that way before long.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

rmcqueary said:


> Just curious, if things are turning around, did somebody forget to clue northern Nevada in on the recovery. 2012 is so far the worst start for us in 3 years. Confused about what the media is reporting. Possibly a Democratic political maneuver.



ask Obama he keeps saying the economy is his great doing... good thing he saved mankind from the other guy

ML


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Busy. 2012 looks to be a great year in Atlanta. The guy I work with and I have two big projects on deck when we finish the one we are working on now. Probably a good year of work, but then again we are a small operation. Sometimes it is good to be small. 

I recently incorporated and have been getting enough side jobs to keep me busy on the weekends too. 

The consensus is that the risk of a double dip is fading fast. Whomever gets elected in Nov will of course claim credit for the recovery, but the president has little to no influence over the business cycle. Anyone who says otherwise is trying to get elected.

Hope things pick up for you in Nevada.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Things going good in Ohio so far. Hate saying that though.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, seriously. Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

rmcqueary said:


> Just curious, if things are turning around, did somebody forget to clue northern Nevada in on the recovery. 2012 is so far the worst start for us in 3 years. Confused about what the media is reporting. Possibly a Democratic political maneuver.


Are you advertising?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am busier then a quarter whore on nickle night.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am busier then a quarter whore on nickle night.


want a date sweety?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

dakzaag said:


> I am totally buried and have been the last six months. Didn't have a winter lull to speak of cause the weather has been decent for the most part.



I'm totally buried as well & have been for quite a while. It's only going to get even better & busier now that Indiana is a Right to Work State:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am busier then a quarter whore on nickle night.


You talkin Bambi, India:blink:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Storm damage was a major work provider the last few years, fortunately or unfortunately we've had unusually mild winter. General remodeling is spotty and random, If I talk to 10 people 4 may be busy.


----------

